
How my side project satisfied my curiosity – and made me $3,000 - vladwetzel
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-i-made-profit-on-publishing-most-mentioned-books-on-stackoverflow-2914d576e51f#.itlkzzpx0
======
darth_mastah
Nice story, mate. Really inspiring. I'm working on a data analytics project as
well, and it's really heartwarming to read about your success in the field.
Well done!

